# 90670 Prevnar



## sstep (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi, is there an age restriction on 90670 Prevnar?  I am getting denials for patient's age but do not have any information
Thank you!


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 30, 2015)

The answer may depend on where you/member/carrier are Located. In Massachusetts this vaccine is supplied by the state free of charge for 18 and under.


----------

